# albino genetics



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

if i breed a lavinder albino royal to a pinstripe het for normal albino what would i get.

i know if i breed normal albino to a pinstripe het albino id get albino pinnys but what would the lavander gene do ?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

You in theory would get Normals and Pinstripes possible Double Het Albino and Lavender Albino

(I Think)


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> You in theory would get Normals and Pinstripes possible Double Het Albino and Lavender Albino
> 
> (I Think)


thats what i was thinking but it confused me as well


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Do you know anything aboput the strains of albino? The background on either snake?

I'm not sure if it makes a difference in this case. I'm sure that AKN is right.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Voodoo Dave....What is your overall goal to get from this combination?

Is it Lavender Albino Pinstripes?

I'd save up and get a visual Lavender Albino and put it to a Pinstripe, then mate the Pinstripe offspring back to eachother as they would be 100% Hetero.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Voodoo Dave....What is your overall goal to get from this combination?
> 
> Is it Lavender Albino Pinstripes?
> 
> I'd save up and get a visual Lavender Albino and put it to a Pinstripe, then mate the Pinstripe offspring back to eachother as they would be 100% Hetero.


i have a normal albino alredy and am planning breedimg her with my pinstripe was just wondering id i breed one of the pinstripe het albino offspring with the lavander would the lavander being visual over take the het albino gene.

Also i may not be getting a lavander albino now the seller seems to be a scammer unfortanatly.


----------



## carisma02uk (Sep 14, 2006)

nath, im still unsure if the lav and normal albino are compatible, maybe ask paul when were up next?
Jon


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

the 2 strains of albino are not compatible.

breeding a pinstripe het albino with an albino you will get albino pinnies.

breeding a pinstripe het albino to a lav albino you will get pinnies poss double het albino and lavender albino.

from what ive heard every attempt to croos the lav albino with normal albino has not gone well.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Lavender albino is a recessive mutant gene. I don't know if anybody has crossed one with the common type of albino. I'd expect normal-looking, double het babies when someone does, though.


----------

